# 1940s Crescent bicycle



## sfhschwinn (May 9, 2014)

I just scored this Crescent with brand new duro balloon tires for $200. All original to. Does anyone have information on this bike and if it was made by Columbia since the headbadge says Westfield on it? The owner believed it was made about 1946 but I was wondering if anyone can determine the actual year. I will post the serial number in a little bit as soon as I have a chance to look. Thanks!


----------



## Euphman06 (May 9, 2014)

Definately Columbia/Westfield built. Nice bike!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 9, 2014)

Once you have the serial # go here http://www.vintagecolumbiabikes.com/id79.html to find out the year. V/r Shawn


----------



## sfhschwinn (May 9, 2014)

thanks for the help guys. Serial number starts with K so im assuming I read it correctly and it is a 46'   (1946...K5000 - K256116) Does this classify it as post war or pre war since it is on the borderline.  I'm think of putting struts from a 50s roadmaster on it. how do you think it will look?


----------



## bricycle (May 9, 2014)

THAT is sure sweet!


----------



## decotriumph (May 9, 2014)

*Postwar*



sfhschwinn said:


> thanks for the help guys. Serial number starts with K so im assuming I read it correctly and it is a 46'   (1946...K5000 - K256116) Does this classify it as post war or pre war since it is on the borderline.  I'm think of putting struts from a 50s roadmaster on it. how do you think it will look?




The war ended in 1945, so 1946 is considered to be postwar.  That bike is a beauty!


----------



## MrColumbia (May 10, 2014)

sfhschwinn said:


> thanks for the help guys. Serial number starts with K so im assuming I read it correctly and it is a 46'   (1946...K5000 - K256116) Does this classify it as post war or pre war since it is on the borderline.  I'm think of putting struts from a 50s roadmaster on it. how do you think it will look?




Nice looking bike. I wouldn't put the struts on though, this model did not come with them.


----------



## sfhschwinn (May 10, 2014)

I decided to put on the truss rods and repo Schwinn hub caps I bought awhile ago. I think it looks more interesting and adds character to it


----------



## MrColumbia (May 10, 2014)

sfhschwinn said:


> I decided to put on the truss rods and repo Schwinn hub caps I bought awhile ago. I think it looks more interesting and adds character to itView attachment 150840




Noooooooo!   The only thing left is to put parade flags and a Pee Wee Herman doll on it.


----------

